# Opinions on Exxiss trailer



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I love mine. It is over 12 years old and still looks like new. Have had good customer service when it came from the maker with a few minor error ancestors I had had it custom built to my specifications. Travels well.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Very popular with polo pros and rodeo cowboys. Both haul lots of miles and the trailers last many years.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I almost bought an Exiss before I looked at the one I did buy, and the only reason I didn;t was because of the long wait to order one The ones I've seen are well-built with some nice features, but after seeing too many wrecked trailers, I'm not a fan of aluminum.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

A have a 2004 2H slant BP bought in 2011 and love it. Light, easy to pull, good quality for the price. I'd say they are not "high end" but it is perfect for my need.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

In 2012, I bought a used 2003 Exiss gooseneck, 3-horse slant. Overall, I have been happy with it. It has been a good start trailer for me and I've put a fair number of miles on it. 

However, two piece of caution -- Exiss trailers are known to have *(1) leaky roofs and (2) electrical problems.* And this rings true for my trailer. I've had it in for work numerous times for an issue with the ground wire for both my trailer brakes and the trailer lights. I think we FINALLY got everything working okay now, but it seemed to be on ongoing problem and I spend a decent amount of money at the shop. 

Also, for the leaky roof, mine is not bad but what happens is the caulking dries up and goes back on the roof. So that when it rains, water will drip in. I did a really quick "fix" myself last fall and just put some new caulking over the top. When I have time, I want to do a more extensive repair of taking out the old stuff and completely replacing it. 

But it pulls nice and holds up pretty well, so I don't have any complains other than that. It's been a great starter trailer, but when I'm ready to purchase an "upgrade" it won't be an Exiss.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

not sure if this is allowed or not but check out horsetrailerworld the forums over there have a LOT more in depth discussions about the different brands and even years within the brands for pluses and minuses 

I personally love our Exiss 2 horse straight load. I believe it is a 2000 and like beau said I knew going in that the roof could be an issue but structurally should be a good trailer. day we went to look at it there was a decent rain so I knew it was going to the trailer dealer for new roof caulking, 4 years later starting to do the same but I honestly can't complain as at least one of those winters we never got it under cover so had snow sit on the roof freeze/thaw so not nice to the trailer and the leak isn't terrible so we will probably wait until next spring/summer to do anything.

they aren't a 100K bloomer trailer, but generally I would say in my experience of 1 trailer it is a solid built trailer, tracks well functions well, and has made me more critical of other trailers


----------

